# NPM's Project B12 SR20DET



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

To those of you that are interested in the B12 chassis sentra and are desperately searching for performance modifications, check out Nissan Performance Magazine's Project B12 SR20DET

If you have any question or comments feel free to post them in NPM's project car forum  here

Below is a list of modifications that have already been performed to Project B12 SR20DET. 

*Engine*
JDM SR20DE 
VLSD transmission 
GTI-R turbo Manifold 
T28 turbo 
370cc injectors 
2-1/4 mandrel intercooler piping 
Mitsubishi intercooler core 
with custom end tanks 
Oil Catch can 
300zx Pop Filter 
JWT Engine mounts 
Clutch specialties 6 puck 
JWT ECU 
Blitz super sound blow off 
Front Strut Bar 
SER radiator 

*Exhaust *
3" Ultra flow Muffler 
3" Mandrel bent downpipe 
3" Mandrel bent exhaust system 
3" Test pipe 

*Suspension *
KYB AGX adjustable struts 
Ground control coil over kit 

*Brakes *
Front Se-R disc brakes 
SMC steel braided lines 

*Interior*
Autopower Roll bar 
My Carr racing pedals 
Momo Carbon Fiber shift knob 
Sport coupe seats 
HKS EGT 
Auto power boost gauge 
Auto power Tachomter 
Greddy Turbo Timer 
Blitz Twin solenoid boost controller 
Autopower Camera mount 
GT steering wheel 
SMC Short Shifter 

*Wheels *
15" milano mesh 
195/50/15ZR Toyo 

14" stock 200sx rims 
Nitto 555R drag radials 

*Exterior *
Xenon Body Kit 
Nismo LE Front Grill W/ 
Sunny Super Saloon Emblem 
JDM clear corners 
Nissan Hardbody clear bumper lenses 
Moroso Kill Switch W/ 
Battery relocation kit


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Do you have an internet link for your body kits and bumper package?

-Nick


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

did you have the xenon kit or the kamari kit


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

With that, you should also throw in some place that has B12 mounts for a SR20. If I didn't have to do a DIY mount, I'd love to drop in a SR20.

Also, you wouldn't happen to have the CAD specs on the rear brake mounting brackets, would you?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> ...Also, you wouldn't happen to have the CAD specs on the rear brake mounting brackets, would you?


last time i talked to charles, he said the brackets were expensive to make, and said he had no plans to get them mass-produced. its nearly impossible to get in touch with him cuz hes busy all the time.

id try to contact charles by email. 
if someone could get the specs on those brakets and start making em, id buy a set.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thing was that it will be costy to have those made (mass produced) and how many of us will buy some !??... not much really... and for all the time he spended on the CAD, i wouldnt pass it on like an info or such... this things worth a lot. As for the engine DIY mount, still no one makes a kit for the b12, its is always costom


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> As for the engine DIY mount, still no one makes a kit for the b12, its is always costom


should be left that way too...less ricers/wannabes ruining good nissans


----------

